

Will the White House disappoint on H-1B displacements? - wyclif
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2949613/it-outsourcing/will-the-white-house-disappoint-on-h-1b-displacements.html

======
a3n
> The offshoring of IT workers by Disney, the quintessential wholesome
> American icon, struck a nerve.

And good for that, the struck nerve. But Disney, being a hyper-large
corporation, is wholesome only by managed reputation. Like any other such
corporation, they are amoral.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amorality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amorality)

